# Infothread : Trail-Zustand Giechburg/Gügel/Stammberg



## mabi (28. März 2007)

Da das Quasi meine Haus"tür"strecken sind  

aktuelle Zustand :

fast perfekt, nicht zu nass nicht zu trocken  
(eigentlich kaum zu glauben nach den Wintereinbruch letzte Woche)

auch die Hauptwege sind von den Orkanschädenbefreit, kleine Stecken
liegen aber immernoch überall auf den Trails

Der Frankenweg ist oberhalb vom Gügel wegen Baumfällarbeiten gesperrt,
keine Chance durchzukommen, das liegen Duzende Bäume kreuz und Quer  

Die Hauptwege am Stammberg wurden wieder mal frisch mit diesen bescheuerten Split/Schotter erneuert  sehr nervig

die Abfahrt Richtung Tiefernellern ist ok, die Richtung Schammelsdorf auf halber Stecke durch Sturmschäden noch blockiert.

Anbei noch ein Bild  

falls Erwünscht kann ich den Thread aktuallisieren wenn sich was ändert


----------



## ttbitg (29. März 2007)

hey. danke für die info.
dann werd ich da demnäxt mal wieder vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

